# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Combat arms

## waspbr

Found this sweet looking free FPS game...http://combatarms.nexon.net/Intro.aspx
any hope it could be ported into linux via wine?

----------


## tamoneya

here is wine's page on it: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...ation&iId=7960

Apparently it needs some work.  You should at least submit your test results and maybe wine will eventually take a look at it.  If however you feel ambitious you could try to debug the errors and submit them one at a time.  Then the bugs can get solved by wine developers and it can get fixed in later versions of wine.

----------


## wwbart

any luck with this?

----------


## lee_connell

im going to try this game today. it looks really cool. cedega doesn't have listed as supported either, but this game didn't come out of beta too long ago, so it's still early.

----------


## Etron13

So did anyone get this game to work? i really like it i played it on my PC but my brother plays too and he kinda hogs it and i want to beat him in it too so will someone plz answer? :Guitar:

----------


## nmcrar

I have played the game in xp and Vista. I am having trouble getting the installer to work. it requires the gecko plug-in for firefox. I have installed the plug in and now am fighting with the installer to get the different install prompts to show properly. I am going to try running the installer through the windows version of firefox that I installed through wine. if it works I will create a how to for it and post it here.

----------


## rlgoddard

> I have played the game in xp and Vista. I am having trouble getting the installer to work. it requires the gecko plug-in for firefox. I have installed the plug in and now am fighting with the installer to get the different install prompts to show properly. I am going to try running the installer through the windows version of firefox that I installed through wine. if it works I will create a how to for it and post it here.


Any luck?

----------


## cafluegg

I was able to get this game installed on linux by installing through IE6 which I installed using playonlinux. to install via IE6, just hit "ctrl+O" and then browse to your CombatArmsSetup.exe file and open it. Just so you know, the mouse is a bit jerky. during gameplay.

----------


## wolfyking2

Although the game won't work on wine because Combat Arms has gamegaurd, and gameguard recognizes wine as an error or summin. Trust me, I've played Nexon games before  :Capital Razz:

----------


## cafluegg

Actually, you're wrong. I was able to play the game. There is only one small nuisance; the mouse is a little jerky. Do the following search on google, "winehq combat arms" This will bring you to the appdb of winehq, where you will find that several people have been able to get the game installed and played it.

----------


## wolfyking2

Oh...I might play then  :Smile:   Because I played Mabinogi, which used gamegaurd, which wouldn't work because of gamegaurd

----------


## the_fury

If anyone would like to take a more diplomatic route:

http://th3fury.wordpress.com/

Comment and leave a quick blurb. Thanks!

----------


## AwesomeTux

I would actually advise against playing this game, mainly because I don't support proprietary software. And, because of the companies possible Ubuntu Trademark infringement issue, see my post here: topic 1056743.

----------


## 95monye

off topic: is there no vehicles in combat arms?

----------


## Xomm

No, there are no vehicles in Combat Arms.

In any case, can anyone tell me what this "jerky mouse" problem is? i.e. lag while moving the mouse, or just erratic mouse movement?

Thanks much.

----------


## dansanti

I been publish a post on my blog about that, but in Spanish... and Combats Arms Work with playonlinux

http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2...en-ubuntu.html

----------


## beastrace91

> I been publish a post on my blog about that, but in Spanish... and Combats Arms Work with playonlinux
> 
> http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2...en-ubuntu.html


Would you mind translating that to English for me? I'd like to get this to work.

Thanks,
~Jeff

----------


## dansanti

> Would you mind translating that to English for me? I'd like to get this to work.
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Jeff


http://translate.google.com/translat...istory_state0=

----------


## Sharp1331

I've played combat arms for like a year its a really good game I've also played every nexon game there is

----------


## rexdemon

hmm just found a major problem with the gameguard 
check out this link!!!!
this program is way to unsafe for any computer and is leaving back doors all over the place 

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=136414

----------


## Mecanicu

One of my favorite games back in my win xp days (one month ago  :Whistle: ). But i am confident i will be able to play this game on linux someday. WINE could really help boost the ubuntu linux number of users...

PS. It would be a great start to make all the free games (free multiplayer games) around there to work on linux, either with wine or native.

----------


## WarrenSH

Has there been any improvement in game play or a installer to Linux users?

----------


## safet14

> here is wine's page on it: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...ation&iId=7960
> 
> Apparently it needs some work.  You should at least submit your test results and maybe wine will eventually take a look at it.  If however you feel ambitious you could try to debug the errors and submit them one at a time.  Then the bugs can get solved by wine developers and it can get fixed in later versions of wine.


eveything works on 1.0.1 version for combat arms accept the bug is the setup.exe installer comes up but it freezes and go's out of control when i click "agree" thats all thnx for any help u can give

----------

